# Setting up my darkroom, could use some help.



## nextse7en (Feb 25, 2006)

Hi folks...
I just bought an enlarger, tanks, trays, chems. I've gotten everything set up at this point, but I could use some help on the chems side of things.

I bought Kodak HC-110 for some reason instead of D76, I've never had a roll of film come out in anything less than good shape with the d76, but after trying hc110, I lost 2 rolls of film. they were completely blown out, under developed and in general, useless.


Any help here? I'm looking at a slightly blue strip of 120 with 1 very light image on it, the rest are so underdeveloped, I cant even tell that there are pictures there.

I'm using the proper dilution (dil. B.) and developing at 68 deg.


And help is appriecieated, I'm considering dumping the HC110 and buying d76 instead.


Thanks.

Patrick

ps, attempted films were fujifilm acros 100 120, and ilford delta 100 35mm..


----------



## terri (Feb 25, 2006)

How much time did you develop?

I like checking here when I'm uncertain; it's a useful guide. A quick check didn't show any recommended time for the Fuji film Acros 100 120, and 6 minutes for the Ilford Delta. Take a look to make sure.


----------



## Karalee (Feb 25, 2006)

Im using solution b at the moment and havent had any problems whatsoever..

At 68 degrees for acros should be about 5.5 minutes developing time, 15ml of syrup and 485ml water if your using it one shot.


----------



## Torus34 (Feb 25, 2006)

All I can suggest is that you follow the manufacturer's recommended time, temperature and agitation for the film(s) in question.  It should get you in the ballpark for correctly exposed negatives.

If you cannot find info for your particular film/development combination, write to the manufacturer of either one or select a different combination.

I've standardized on Kodak Plus-X and Tri-X in full strength Microdol for 30 years now without any significant difficulties.  I'll soon be using Ilford Pan F Plus [50 ASA].  I'll continue to use Microdol and will tailor the ASA to the manufacturer's recommended time, temperature and agitation.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Feb 26, 2006)

The first thing you need to do is look at the edge markings on the film.
Are they, like the rest of the film, very thin and shadowy? Or are they nice and dark?
If the former then you have a development problem.
If the latter then you have an exposure problem.
Tell me which you have and then I can make some more constructive suggestions.


----------

